# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Видео РЕАЛЬНЫХ самоубийств (в том числе попыток)!

## Психиатр

Добрый день!
Просмотрел форум, вроде такой темы не было ещё.
Суть темы: выкладываем здесь ссылки на РЕАЛЬНОЕ ВИДЕО суицидов (или попыток самоубийств).
На просторах интернет встречается достаточно любопытное видео. 
Хотелось бы увидеть особенно здесь ссылки на редкое и раритетное (то есть такое, которое найти очень трудно или практически невозможно) видео. Например таким видео могут обладать врачи-суицидологи или работники, занимающиеся расследованием самоубийств. Видео всегда можно закачать на один из многочисленных файлообменников.
Цель темы: увидить своими глазами смерть (и ещё раз хорошенько подумать: а оно вам надо?)
P.S. приветствуется качественное видео
Классические образцы видео:
http://emka.mylivepage.ru/file/220/495 - су "Сенатора"
http://www.incast.ru/41768.html - су "Выселение из дома"
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/rus...t28902335/play - су в "Полицейском участке"

----------


## tventin2

По-моему это ужасно!!! Мне бы не хотелось, чтобы кто-то мурыжил видео с моим су.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*tventin2*,согласен.Какие то моральные ограничения тоже должны быть в таких случаях-это ведь смерть,а не поход в дельфинарий.

----------


## videokid

*NORDmen* хм...очень запомнился суицид мужчины, который сначала прочитал, если не ошибаюсь, завещание, а затем выстрелил в рот...а больше, по-моему, самоубийств там не было.
*Психиатр*
есть ещё?

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

> есть ещё?


 Реальное видео суици... бла-бла-бла?
Если да, тебе сюда www.deadhouse.ru

----------


## Requiem.for.a.Dream.

мде

у мужика на первом видео столько крови
не могу
фонтаны 

все таки таблетки лучше..да=)

----------


## videokid

*Malk-a-Vian*
была уже там и не раз. :Smile:  По тематике су увидела там только 2 видео, одно из них у меня есть давно.
Вопрос остаётся открытым. :Smile:

----------


## grey

*Психиатр*
при создании тем пользуйся поиском в следующий раз!

----------


## Психиатр

> *Психиатр*
> при создании тем пользуйся поиском в следующий раз!


 Пользовался. Я же писал в начале "вроде такой темы не было". Естественно, чтоб не повторяться я искал. Я же на многих форумах давно "живу" и умею ими пользоваться )
grey, плиз, укажи тему аналогичную этой!

----------


## buster777

> Хотелось бы увидеть особенно здесь ссылки на редкое и раритетное (то е


  :Big Grin:  Маньяки, ей Богу...

----------


## Римма

А по-моему, здравая мысль.
Пусть посмотрят, как это выглядит со стороны. А то в мечтах о су все может совсем не так представляться...
Кровь, агония или (не такой уж малый) шанс выжить и стать инвалидом - что может быть прекраснее, правда?))

----------


## volnapozitiva

спасибо автору, теперь я все чательно спланирую перед су, чтобы уж наверняка, а не пускать слюни и питатся через трубку всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------


## mors certa

> спасибо автору, теперь я все чательно спланирую перед су, чтобы уж наверняка, а не пускать слюни и питатся через трубку всю оставшуюся жизнь.


 вот именно по этой причине, уважаемый (ая), раздел способов суицида необходим, ок?

----------


## volnapozitiva

> вот именно по этой причине, уважаемый (ая), раздел способов суицида необходим, ок?


 ок ув-ый только это не мне решать, просто есть вероятность что при наличии такого раздела этот форумок быстро затравят по некой статье укрф

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

Запретить! Всё запретить! Прекратить это безобразие! Я приказываю! Я говорю

----------


## Alies

Тема способов не нужна,в конце концов если пошарится по этому форуму несколько намеков (да и конкретных способов) можно найти,а остальное уточнить в инете.

----------


## Танюха

Эта тема познавательна, можно посмотреть то что будет после су, выбрать способ. Мы даже уйти из жизни без инета не можем. Ищем себе способы безболезненые, а их не бывает.Лазела на форум победишь.ру,там все способы изложены,и все разьяснено,что не бывает безполезненнойсмерти.

----------


## riogo

> Лазела на форум победишь.ру,там все способы изложены,и все разьяснено,что не бывает безполезненнойсмерти.


 у нас такой раздел тоже существует

----------


## Jiharka

> ]Эта тема познавательна, можно посмотреть то что будет после су, выбрать способ.[/B] Мы даже уйти из жизни без инета не можем


 А что будет?! А вот то,что даже уйти не можете,то это верно!  Эгоизм и слабость! Настоящая депрессия не орет и не бьет посуду,а тихо выходит в окно! Позёрство!

----------


## Танюха

Jiharka может хватит дерзить. в инете мы ищем способы ухода, а уходим молча.

Jiharka, да возможно это эгоизм но не слабость, слабый человек разве сможет себя убить?! нет конечно.....

----------


## Милая Кися

> Реальное видео суици... бла-бла-бла?
> Если да, тебе сюда www.deadhouse.ru


 Я посмотрела. Сайт для каких-то маньяков, жесть вообще

----------


## Wasted

> Безболезненых способов су нет, пр-и, поэтому я и склоняюсь к голоду. На моих руках умирал котёнок с подвола, по крайней мере последние полчаса он не стонал от боли, может он всё же безболезненно умер перед самой смертью.


 
Это очень долго, не каждый выдержит психологически. И когда начинают пожираться органы, довольно мучительно.

----------


## Wasted

> Безболезненых способов су нет, пр-и, поэтому я и склоняюсь к голоду. На моих руках умирал котёнок с подвола, по крайней мере последние полчаса он не стонал от боли, может он всё же безболезненно умер перед самой смертью.


 
Это очень долго ждать, не каждый выдержит. И когда в расход начинают идти органы, всё-таки довольно мучительно.

----------

